
American Airlines Is Suing Gogo Over Its Crappy Wi-Fi - coloneltcb
http://www.buzzfeed.com/sapna/american-airlines-suing-gogo-over-crappy-internet#.olnPn30mDl
======
devhead
nice... but i'd be willing to be some of the "crappy" features of gogo was a
business requirement from AA in the first place.

lets hope competition will give us customers a better option than gogo did.

